# Is Anyone Hungry?



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

With lots of new member here since I posted this, thought it was time to give it another breath of life.
Have you all found any local restaurants in country that you would recommend to visitors or new expats? I still enjoy home-style meals from my native US but have also learned to really love a lot of the local foods too. What better way to experiment with local dishes than at a good local restaurant?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Los Banos Laguna has the best tasting Buko pies and I usually go to one spot but forgot the name the entire month of October I was really craving Pumpkin Pie but I have never seen that for sale.... anywhere.

We had a small mom and pop bread shop in our municipality that made Bannana bread loaves for 50P but they only lasted three months and I found out today they are out of business...dang it.

I guess I'm missing the deserts, real cake too! not the light stuff they sell, I think Max's sells a better cake I will give them a try this Christmas.

When I was in the Navy the worst port for food was the Philippines, I feel that the country as a whole is so poor that variety is hard to come by and most dont' dabble enough with herbs and spices, I hungered for Singapore food and spots in Indonesia.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Los Banos Laguna has the best tasting Buko pies and I usually go to one spot but forgot the name the entire month of October I was really craving Pumpkin Pie but I have never seen that for sale.... anywhere.
> 
> We had a small mom and pop bread shop in our municipality that made Bannana bread loaves for 50P but they only lasted three months and I found out today they are out of business...dang it.
> 
> ...


Man I love the buco pie from that area! We were down there last year and I remember brought home 5 or 6 of them. Soooo good.
For pumpkin, banana cream, chocolate cream pies etc as well as great cheese cake, you'll have to come North and go to the VFW Post in Angeles. Just like a good cafe/coffee shop in the US with all the good foods and stuff to go with it...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Pie Heaven*



Jet Lag said:


> Man I love the buco pie from that area! We were down there last year and I remember brought home 5 or 6 of them. Soooo good.
> For pumpkin, banana cream, chocolate cream pies etc as well as great cheese cake, you'll have to come North and go to the VFW Post in Angeles. Just like a good cafe/coffee shop in the US with all the good foods and stuff to go with it...


Wow I missed a few pies it's been so long. Dang you guys are so far away from me, thanks a million.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Wow I missed a few pies it's been so long. Dang you guys are so far away from me, thanks a million.


Yea it is quite a distance to drive up here. I think there are other VFW posts in the country, but this one is the largest outside of the US. As such, I think they are the only one that is full service with restaurant/bar and even a library. Here's a link to the Angeles VFW to give you an idea of the services offered and a menu for their restaurant...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Los Banos Laguna has the best tasting Buko pies and I usually go to one spot but forgot the name the entire month of October I was really craving Pumpkin Pie but I have never seen that for sale.... anywhere.
> 
> We had a small mom and pop bread shop in our municipality that made Bannana bread loaves for 50P but they only lasted three months and I found out today they are out of business...dang it.
> 
> ...


We tried the Buko pie at one spot on the road to Los Banos (it was good) but about halfway up Tagatay we found The Original Buko Pie Bakeshop, and they are excellent!

The second picture is of the resto next store. That ought to interesting next trip!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Buko pie*



DonAndAbby said:


> We tried the Buko pie at one spot on the road to Los Banos (it was good) but about halfway up Tagatay we found The Original Buko Pie Bakeshop, and they are excellent!
> 
> The second picture is of the resto next store. That ought to interesting next trip!


Right there's several shops but only a few have the large and delicious pies they run about 250 pesos a pop though but well worth it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We picked up some on the way through last year when we traveled up from Lagaspi


----------



## helenadoot (Nov 8, 2013)

how do u get to the original buko pie bakeshop? would love to try some out.


----------

